# What is your perfect 3D setup??



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

I do a fair amount of 3D shooting thourghout the spring/summer. Want to hear from you guys that are really into setting up the perfect bow/3D setup. What steps do you take to ensure you have the best bow you can bring to a shoot? I am very detailed in my equipment but would like to hear other thoughts on the process and what you are doing to make sure you are at the level you want to be shooting. Anything from mental prep, setting up the bow, tuning aspects, sight, etc. Lets see what everyone does. Thanks


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Start with a quality target bow..add a good set of quality strings I prefer bcy x. Here's how I set mine up..start by making sure everything is tight and measure s out correctly brace height draw length.set my draw weight. Check timing. Set up my rest I'm using a shrewd something Wilde with a .010 wide blade.set everything level through the berger hole and down the middle for centershot.then go to paper and shoot bare shafts and bad just until I get a bullet hole. Then I shoot a fletched to make sure there good through paper.now add a peep as a those few shots help settle the strings put my sight on and my stabilizers and and go back and verify paper tune at 20 yards.then get my bare shafts and fletched together at 20.adjust sights some what close and then do a walk back tune out to about 50 or 60 yds then finish setting up the sight and fine tune the windage and elevation.after about 100 or so shots or when I get done I go back and double check everything is where is suppose to be as by now strings should be shot in and settled and I feel like I'm fairly ready to go.


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

Bowtech CPXL & BOSS
Gold Tip Ultralight 22 Pro's 4 fletched with Flex Fletch FFP-175's or 200's
Limb Driver Micro Elite Rest
Sight is TBD at this point
Bernies Control Freak Scorpion 10" on the front, 8" on the left rear


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

For me I am to the point where I am bringing 9 years of 3d shoots to every shoot, in the last 5 years I have been attending over 35 per year. All of that experience approaching a shooting lane and judging yardage and dealing with the footing and aiming at a 12 ring that i can't see and dealing with glare and a arrow in the center of the 12 ring that is a really fat one are all just part of my afternoon.

As far as equipment:

I have been using the same original limbdriver for the last 5 years and it is on its third bow.

I shoot gold tip x cutters with 125 grain points with shrewd bushing and deep six nocks and 2 inch shield cut feathers, why because they are freaking awesome.

Cbe gave me a vertex 3d rapid adjust, it was the one that I really wanted after playing with all the sights out there and so I asked them and they came through. I still wouldn't trade it for another sight out there. My bow shop gave me the ok to get any sight last year and I played with all of them at the asa booths and the vertex was my choice, in fact I am left handed and had to wait for months for the lefties to come out and I didn't get it till summer. I also got the cbe large scope with .19 rhino pin and 4x lens and they are a nice combo. I wish I had gotten a brian custom 4x.

I shot a specialist for the last 4 years and in august my shop gave me a cpxl and I am currently shooting the cpxl for 3d, they seem to shoot well and they hold their tune. in fact I refuse to check the tune of my bows as a big shoot is coming because they shoot dead on for me regardless if the strings have stretched.

I shoot both scott hinges and tru ball hinges, They all shoot really well and I recommend the backspins and longhorns and honey badgers all the time to a variety of people.

I do have a string builder Willy Jones who cranks out my string sets and for a low volume guy who builds every one of them himself he puts out what a custom string set really should be, custom to my input.

Right now I am coming off my winter indoor training sessions, this year I didn't compete but I have been getting 1.5 hours to 5 hours of indoor shooting almost every day. This is where I can do nothing but execute and build up my thousands of shots in my system so that when I shoot a 3d course my fundamentals have been taken care of over the winter.

That is it. Well that is some of what I do.


----------



## hoytrampage2013 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hoyt nitrum 34 at 70lbs 29"
Hamskea micro tune versa
Cartel stab
366 grain easton fatboys
CBE tec target
True ball thumb release


----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

For me I don't worry about speed or brand names. Shoot what hits the spot most consistently. With this in mind you will need a rig that does not need to be tuned constantly IE good strings, solid bow, solid rest. I like my e35 with B2 strings and hamskea rests. For me they are bullet proof. I shoot in the 280s just because my arrow dl # setup groups good. As for tuning I spec the bow, go to paper with bareshaft and fletched and get a bullet hole. Then 20 yards with bareshaft. Try to get it close but understand your limitations and don't get hung up on the tuning thing. NOT EVERYONE CAN GET BARESHAFTS TO SHOOT WITH FLETCHED EVERYTIME. Spend your time in the winter when you can shooting indoor it really helps with building your form. Then learn to shoot what you have don't keep jacking with it. Im no pro but I have been shooting 3D since the early 90's and when I have had good seasons this seems to be what works for me.


----------



## mattcrov (Apr 12, 2006)

Currently a 60 lb Bowtech CPXL at 30 inches, best bow for the money I could get.
CBE tech target sight brilliant 3d sight with viper x6 scope. No 2 peep 1/8, I always liked the viper for quality and price.
Spot hogg arrow rest. custom wide blade in a plastic/fiber material, only just got it seems ok.
36" DS Archery Stab with 206 gram weight, friend has a custom weight kit that you can set up your weights to the nearest 5 grams then a friend custom builds the weights to the exact weight you need.
12 oz single weight mounted in Lower 1/4" riser hole, found I prefer this to side stabs. 
Center Circle custom strings shooting 356 grain X Cutters with 90 grain points and 3 " super spine vane tech vanes. Just got the X cutters. trust Vane tech, their vanes punch trough bosses and come out good as new and they stick like poo to a blanket.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Whatever shoots the most 12's or X's


----------

